# DISC BRAKES



## ARCHER (Feb 17, 2003)

Anyone know what kind of front disc brakes a 1989 Winnebago Chieftain has (Bendix?, etc)?
If you do, does anyone know how to tell me how to remove the pads to check them, clean and replace them?  I'd need step by step guidance, as I'm not the smartest person in the world. :dead: 
tks


----------



## C Nash (Feb 17, 2003)

DISC BRAKES

Hi Archer, would help to know which chassis you have.  Really very simple job if you have the "back" for removing the tire. If it is a ford the parts house will want to know if it has dual caliper, which it should have.  You can tell by looking at the caliper and seeing if it has two cylingers in the unit. Gm chassis series should get the right pads. Jack the rv up and support on heavy jack stands, remove wheel assembly.  At this point I generally take a large screwdriver and collaspe the caliper pistons slowly all the way in, recommend way open bleeder valve (I don't) Ford- drive out the slide pins that hold the caliper to the backing plate and remove caliper.  Be sure and hang it with a piece of wire to keep the weight off the brake hose (ck these at this point).  Do not remove the brake hose from the caliper. Remove old pads notice where all anti rattle brackets go if it has them.  Lube the slides and any moving part of the caliper with approved lube (not chassis greese) GM procidure about same except the caliper is mounted to the backing plate with allen head bolts from the inside probably 3/8.  Good idea to wear rubber gloves and breathing protection.  Sure I left out something but I am old enough to have earned the right to forget    Really is very simple
Be sure and place the screwdriver blade between the rotor and pad when colasping the piston, not between the pad and piston.  You can also use a c-clamp to collaspe the pistons after the caliper is off. If you did not open the bleeders you should not have to bleed the system but, would't hurt to do this when finished.  Probably needs a brake fluid change any way.  WARNING- pump the brakes before moving


----------



## ARCHER (Feb 17, 2003)

DISC BRAKES

C. NASH,
tks for the info. I am pretty sure it is a Chevy chassis that was used.
Again,tks


----------

